# كيف افرق بين كباستور التقويم و كباستور التشغيل



## eng.hamdy (19 أكتوبر 2007)

طلب من خبراء التكييف في معرفة الفروق بين كباستور التقويم و كباستور التشغيل من ناحية الشكل و الشغل و اذا ما خرج احدهما من الدائرة ماذا يحدث ؟


----------



## محمد بحريه (21 أكتوبر 2007)

بالنسبه الى التكييف المنزلى
كباستور التقويم من حيث اللون اسود او اسود و على الطرفين مقاومه( يوجد كبستورات تقويم بدون مقاومه و اللون اسود ايضا)
اما من حيث خروجه من الدائره بانسبه لكباستور المروحه عند التشغيل لا تدور و اذا ادرتها بيدك و دارت فان كباستور الدوران تالف
كباستور التشغيل من حيث اللون فضى 
اما بالنسبه لخروجه من الدائره فى المروحه كمثال بسيط فان عزم الدوران يكون ضعيف جدا لدرجه اذا امسكت الاكس توقف الماتور فان الكباستور تالف و يجب تغيره


----------



## eng.hamdy (21 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور جدا يا اخي بس انا لما بخرج كباستور ( التشغيل كما تقول ) من الدائرة المروحة لا تتوقف عن الدوران كما انها في بداية التشغيل من غير هذا الكباستور تدور اذا اخذت اول لفة من يدي فهل هذا الكباستور هو تشغيل ام دوران


----------



## q23 (21 أكتوبر 2007)

من حيث شكل المقطع
كباستور التقويم دائري
كباستور التشغيل بيضاوي

من حيث السعة
كباستور التشغيل سعته صغيرة
كباستور التقويم سعته كبيرة

من حيث مادة الصنع
كباستور التشغيل مصنوع من مادة معدنية
كباستور التقويم مصنوع من بلاستيك

:7: :7: :7: :7: :7:


----------



## eng.hamdy (22 أكتوبر 2007)

لو كان التقويم سعته كبيرة والتشغيل سعته صغيرة 
فايهما تشغيل او تقويم 60 ميكروفاراد ام 300 ميكرو فاراد مع العلم ان الاثنان من مادة البلاستيك
وطلب اخير ----- ما هي نظرية عمل الاثنان اذا سمحت ......... 
وشكرا علي الرد


----------



## محمد بحريه (22 أكتوبر 2007)

اذا اخذت اول دورنها من يدك فان الكابستور تقويم و يوجد مراوح لا تدور بكا بستور الدوران انما فى التكييف المنزلى لابد من وجوده و من غيره لا تعمل المروحه


----------



## eng.hamdy (22 أكتوبر 2007)

دا كلام جميل اوى ...... طيب بالنسبة للضواغط الدورانية الكباستور المرافق 60ميكروفاراد ولا يعمل الكباس من غيره فهل هذا تقويم ام تشغيل ؟


----------



## محمد بحريه (23 أكتوبر 2007)

فى الكبا سات محكمه القفل فى التكييفات المنزليه يكون الكابستور سعته 40 ميكرو فراد و يكون كابستور تقويم جميع الاجهزه التى عملت بها بدون كابستور تشغيل ( اقولك على حاجه جامده قوى ازاى من غير ما تسال حد تعرف؟) اذا كان الطرف الكابستور التانى موصل على طرف ال s من الكباس فانه كابستور تقويم و اذا كان موصل على R فانه تشغيل الطرف الاول من جميع الكبستورات موصله مع طرف الكهرباء للتغذيه 


اى استفسار تانى


----------



## محمد بحريه (23 أكتوبر 2007)

لماذا لم تتوقف المروحه معك بعد ماخرجت الكابستور من الدائره؟
اذا هذا كابستور تقويم (انت خرجته من الدائره و المروحه تعمل اى ان بعد ما اخذت عزم التقويمانت اخرجته انما قبل ان تعمل المروحه اخرجت الكابستور فانها لا تعمل الا اذا اعطيت عزم الدوران بيدك 


هل هذا هو الذى حدث معك فعلا ام ان كلامى غلط


----------



## ductlator (23 أكتوبر 2007)

الله ينور عليك يابحؤية ياجامد


----------



## elfawal10 (23 مايو 2008)

*مقارنه بين كابستر تقويم وتشغييل*

مقارنة بين كابستور التقويم وكابستور الدوران . 
وجه المقارنه​كابسنور تقويم​*كابستور دوران*​1)- الوظيفه​بدء حركة محرك الضاغط
بدء حركه محرك الضاغط وتحسيين الاداء وتخفيض تيار التشغيل
2)- تركيبه​الجسم الخارجي من مادة البكاليت والداخلي من رقائق الومنيوم والورق العازل ومحلول كيميائي
الجسم الخارجي من الآلومنيوم والداخلي من رقائق الومنيوم والورق العازل مغموس في زيت تبريد
3)- طريقة عمله​احداث زاوية وجهه بين مجالي ملفات التقويم والتشغيل لأنتاج العزم اللازم لبدء الحركه
احداث زاوية وجه تعمل علي امرار تيار كبير بملفات المحرك لأنتاج عزم الدوران وتحسين جودة المحرك
4)- حجمه​صغير​كبير​5)- السعه​كبيرة من 60 الي240 UF
صغيره من 5 الي45 UF​6)- تشغيله​وقتي لحظي(10 ثواني )​دائم ومستمر مع ملفات الدوران​7)- علامة تلفه​ارتفاع طبة التصريف​انتفاخ في علبة الكابستور​8)- اطرافه​يركب به مقاومه للحماية​به منصهر داخلي لحماية ملفات الضاغط في حالة حدوث شورت​9)- طريقة توصيله​بالتوالي مع ملفات التقويم بحيث يخرج بواسطة ريلاي الفولت​بالتوالي مع ملفات التقويم وبالتوازي مع التشغيل​
منقول بالنص من منتدي القريه الألكترونيه وينسب الفضل لأصحابه​


----------



## دلع الحلو (24 أكتوبر 2008)

:63:بعد السلام ارجو الانتباه الى انا سعة كنديسر الدوران تتراوم من30 الى 80 مايكرو فاراد بينما تبدا سعة مكثف التقويم من 150 مايكروفاااااااارد وشكرا مراسلكم من بغداد ياسر:75:


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (30 أكتوبر 2008)

elfawal10 قال:


> مقارنة بين كابستور التقويم وكابستور الدوران .
> 
> وجه المقارنه​
> 
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك لم اجد المزيد لاضيفة 
ولكن لى ملحوظة لا يجب الاعتماد على لون وشكل الكابستور الخارجى لتحديد نوعة


----------



## مصران (26 نوفمبر 2008)

ارك الله فيكم كلكم


----------



## محمد بحريه (25 مارس 2011)

سلمت يمينك


----------



## محمد بحريه (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## basma elshater (22 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (23 أكتوبر 2011)

إجابة قيمة ونموذجية بارك الله فيك م/ Basma Elshater وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## الصقرالجارح (23 أكتوبر 2011)

حقا مهندسين بارك الله بيكم


----------



## الناصح أبو عبيدة (23 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوريين جميعاً


----------



## maro.nagy (29 أكتوبر 2012)

طيب انا عندى عينة جيالى من برده للدراسة و هى عبارة عن مكثف تشغيل للكباس 35 ميكروفاراد الجسم الخارجى له الومنيوم و لكن لما فتحته من الداخل لقيت رقائق الالومنيوم و مغلفة بمادة البكاليت و لا يوجد الزيت 
و المفروض ان ده مكثف تشغيل 
فايه رايكوا فى العينة دى ؟


----------



## كندي يونس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ارجو زيارتي على مدونتي ومنتداي مصابيح الدجى فيها مواضيع مشابهة وشكرا 
http://masabihaddoja.blogspot.com
http://masabihaddoja.lamuntada.com


----------

